# Benchmark Robusto Cigar Review - Inconsistent



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't been smoking long and I can't really pick out specific flavors, so I just look for things I enjoy and are a good value. I have smoked ab...

Read the full review here: Benchmark Robusto Cigar Review - Inconsistent


----------

